# Recommendations



## rock (Aug 24, 2008)

With all the snow in the Minot area, curious if anyone has good recommendations for hunting some phez this last weekend of the season. The carrington area is what I am thinking? How is the snow in that surrounding area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Go out and find them. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Dress Warm!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Carrington sounds like a plan. Bring snow shoes...let us know how you did.


----------



## rock (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, it was COLD and the snow was deep, but we managed to find some late season roosters. A great way to end the season.


----------



## NoDakinWYO (Jan 3, 2010)

I was home in NW ND for Christmas and froze my arse off walking sloughs for a few roosters. Did very well with limits both days I hunted. I think my brittany was readyh to get inside for some warmth after the hunt both days. (heck, I guess I was too).


----------

